# Firefox & IE8 crashes when watching divx clips/movies



## vbx (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure what happened, but all of a sudden, my firefox browser keeps crashing when I try to watch any divx clips.

Even the divx web page crashes my browser after I installed the plugin. 

And even my IE8 browser crashes. WTH is going on?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

ah, divx.

This is just the divX plugin sucking. no more, no less. uninstall it.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2010)

uninstall it and clean up with the registry part of CCleaner and then re-install and try.


----------



## vbx (Jan 14, 2010)

It still crashes.  Not sure wth happened.  It was working fine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 14, 2010)

vbx said:


> It still crashes.  Not sure wth happened.  It was working fine 2 weeks ago.



System Restore is your friend


----------



## vbx (Jan 14, 2010)

crap, I tried to do a system restore, but I had it turned off for some reason.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

What OS? Win 7 won't allow ccleaner to remove some registry keys, and it won't remove some backed up files. And you can't take ownership of your registry beyond a certain point or you will have real problems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2010)

remove the plugins, try to run the programs


----------



## vbx (Jan 14, 2010)

Win7 x64...

I uninstalled all the plugins and add-on. Went to stream the movie and it asked me to install the plug-in.  All I see is a blank screen with a red x..

I installed the old version of divx and still have this error.  I guess I will have to either live with it or format and reinstall win7.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

try rebooting in safe mode, see if the problem occurs there too. could be antivirus, for example


----------



## vbx (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, still crashes.  It actually got worse.  I was able to view divx movies in Firefox 4 days ago.  Not sure exactly how it got worse.    I was able to load the movie in IE8, and download the movie after it fully loaded.

Now, it just crashes.  I did run a virus scanner and it did catch about 4-5 different viruses/trojans.  

Think it was responsible for the firefox crash.  But now its affecting Both IE8 and FF.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

what virus scanner did you use? try Nod32/kaspersky trials, see if they help


----------



## Goodman (Jan 14, 2010)

Or Avast & also SuperAntiSpyware best one out there

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

like they said ...


> Remove all spywares ,NOT just the easy ones


----------



## vbx (Jan 14, 2010)

ran eset and it found 1 JavaScript variant virus.  Deleted it and still crashes.  All out of ideas. Reinstalled firefox, ran spybot.  nothing worked.  Something is messed up. I'm thinking clean install.


----------



## vbx (Jan 15, 2010)

Fixed!  It was a registry issue.  Maybe from a virus attacked or CCleaner? Don't know.

But I copied the missing reg keys and edited some of the settings and now it's working.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112969


----------



## bluepeople12 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had this problem, too, but I found another solution because a change in the registry didn't helped me alot.

Here is a link to my solution. I hope it helpes someone of you, too:

http://thebigworldofcomputers.blogspot.com/2011/03/crash-in-firefox-when-playing-divx.html


----------

